

[Offer HN] Code cleaning and other services - hnwebservices

Will clean code for $20 per 100 lines of cleaned code. The 100 lines does not include blank lines, lines with only a single bracket, or comments.
Code can be HTML, JavaScript, PHP, JSON, CSS, or any mix. Can also do other types of reformatting on a case by case basis, contact me for special requests.<p>I will reformat the code and clean where necessary. I normally use a single tab for indenting code but will use two or four spaces if you would rather use spaces. I can either double space output code or single space it, whichever you prefer and the cost would be the same. I might use a script or regex in some instances but will also triple check the code to make sure it will still function properly.<p>Offering 10 lines of free cleaning to anyone who requests it.<p>Other services ($20 per hour): Minimization of JavaScript and CSS. Testing, and fixing JavaScript or PHP code. Creation of custom Twitter Bootstrap, JavaScript, jQuery, or PHP widgets and applications. Will clean unorganized websites file-structures (imgs, css, js, includes into folders).<p>Why am I doing this? The startup I was working for went under in December and it left me out of a job. Bills and rent are piling up, my small reserve fund has dwindled to pretty much nothing, and freelance web development has been harder to get started in than I thought. Any other work opportunities would also be greatly appreciated.<p>For more information about any service offered and to contact me please email hnwebservices@gmail.com<p>Thanks everyone, this has been my favorite news community for the past couple years and I hope this message isn't too much of an advertisement or anything negative, I’m just looking for some work. Please don’t hesitate to contact me or post here if you have any questions.
======
edparry
I don't have anything to offer at the moment, but good for you for sticking
your head out, I hope it pays off for you!

~~~
hnwebservices
Thank you! I was very hesitant to post this because I've always had the
mindset of "if your product is good enough then you don't need salesmen" but
have only recently realized otherwise.

I figured everyone has a few old sloppy projects that need cleaning up but
it's not worth their time, it's worth my time at the moment though so I
figured it would be a worthwhile to all parties to advertise my service.

If this gets enough response and I can't manage the workload, then I will
probably consider creating a website to allow connecting people and trusted
code cleaners.

